
Ask HN: What would you want in a paid SEO tool? - hellomynameise
If there was an SEO tool that you would pay for, what functions would you want in it?
======
lokio9
\- A dynamic checklist of things I have to do in order to optimize my website.
\- A list of my competitors (e.g. similar websites) \- A graphic overview
showing which pages are optimized and how well. \- An option to embed a code
which does a simple traffic analysis (how many users visiting my sites daily,
where do they come from etc.) \- Social media tools \- Extra paid features \-
Customizable widgets screen \- Progress report

